# How Long to Plant After Spraying Roundup??



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

I just sprayed my soon to be food plot with round up today and am going to plant clover and oats. How long do I need to wait before planting?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

plant tomorrow if you want


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)

2 weeks


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd make sure you do a couple of sprayings to make sure everything is dead. Once this is done, wait for a good rain and plant your seeds!!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

If you're worried about the Roundup killing your clover plants, don't. Roundup will only kill what it contacts. If you're thinking about the time it will take to kill the plants you sprayed, give it a couple of weeks. Like was said above, you may have to respray.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

roundup works through the leafs of the plants, if your really concerned wait a few days or until after a good rain shower. i really wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## R_Lehman22 (Jun 8, 2008)

if you not doing a follow up application in a couple weeks you can plant tomorrow. Round up like stated above is absorbed through the leaves, and the excess that hits the soil binds to the particles of soil and will not effect new plantings


----------



## outpost22 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have reseeded in 7 days with no negative effects in germination after spraying Roundup. This is about the minimum time you need to use to evaluate if your spray job was effective.


----------



## Ashadow315 (Mar 19, 2005)

Technically you could plant as soon as the spray was dry. Round up, Glycosphate, does not have any soil activity. If you want it to kill off the weeds you sprayed, I would wait a couple days before mowing or discing to insure the plants uptake enough herbicide to do them in. 

The best thing to do is to bush hog the weeds. Disk or prepare to plot, and then wait a couple weeks for the weeds to respout, or new seed to germinate. Then come in while the plants are young and hit them with some type of Glycosphate, ie Round Up. Disking always brings new weed seed to to the top and creates optimum conditions for germination. Its always best to wait and let the weed seed germinate, treat with herbicide, then plant. That way you eliminate a great deal of the weeds that would pressure the young plants, and allow your plot to get some size on it before the more weeds germinate. 

Another cool trick to kill big weeds in your plot is to build a wick. Get some PVC pipe, 2" or larger, and drill a row of very tiny holes in it. Done go crazy with the holes. and use a very small drill bit. Wrap tightly with canvase and glue. It has to be real tight. Zip ties can help hold things at this point until the glue dries. Then put a cap on one end and a screw cap on the other. I always like to put a water spicket on as well. This makes for easy draining, and allows you some control of how much herbicde flow you get by controlling the opening. 

By the way, if your not familiar with Round Up, it takes a week or more for the plants to show signs of dying. It can take up to 2 weeks or longer if it is cool, dry, or any other stress factors are involved. 

Next have some sort of bracket on the tractor or 4 wheeler, adjustable height is a good option to have, and attach the wick. Fill the PVC with a 50% mix of Round Up and Water. Let it soak good into the canvas. If it is dripping badly, tighten up the spicket so no air is allowed in. Then dirve slowly though the field allowing the wick to ride over the crop but brush the weeds. This is very effective for taking out big weeds like Johnson Grass, and weeds that are mature. It works very well on things that are taller than your crop. Just be careful, anything that wick touches in done for. 

When your done, put the remaing herbicide back in a bottle, label wick mix, and reuse when necessary. This method uses very little herbicide, and a jug will last a while.

By the way, it takes Glycosphate about a week or more to show on the area you sprayed, It can take longer than 2 weeks if growing conditions are not favorable. The smaller the weeds, and better the growing condition the better and faster it works.


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Three weeks ago I mowed down all the dead grass that was there and sprayed the area with roundup. I came back again yesterday and sprayed it for the second time. There wasn't a lot of green that was growing but I wanted to make sure I at least start off the planting with nothing there to fight against the clover and oat mix. I am going bird hunting this coming thursday and am going to plant the seed after that.

Thanks for all the input


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*At the same time?*

I lived on a 1300 acre farm in Virginia and it was common practice for them to be spraying and planting on the same day for what that is worth.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*depends*

If you are no tilling you could do it the same day or just a day or two after...if you are disking and broadcasting or some other method I would give it a week or so.


----------



## billyblob (Dec 28, 2008)

i have sprayer on the front of my tractor and seed drill on the rear plant and spray at the same time


----------



## Skidoo2020 (Jul 22, 2021)

DB444 said:


> *At the same time?*
> 
> I lived on a 1300 acre farm in Virginia and it was common practice for them to be spraying and planting on the same day for what that is worth.


I agree don’t give a chance for the weeds to restart


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow a 12 year old thread…


----------

